# do you still get mortgage interest relief when unemployed?



## whackin (24 Feb 2009)

Hi All,
I'm just wondering if you still qualify for Mortgage interest relief if you have been made unemployed. My boyfriend has recently been laid off and we are wondering if he has also lost that perk.
Thanks,
W.


----------



## shoppergal (24 Feb 2009)

Gosh I think so. My OH has been unemployed for last year and we've still got it.


----------



## woodbine (24 Feb 2009)

from:

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/tax-relief-source-mortgage-interest-relief.html

*11. I am not working. Am I entitled to TRS?*

_Yes. The introduction of mortgage TRS extended mortgage interest relief to non-taxpayers. Since 2002, you do not have to be earning a taxable income to be eligible for TRS._


----------

